# Attestation employeur: heures hebdomadaire



## fb.neo (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je m'apprête à faire l'attestation employeur pour une fin de contrat après 6 ans d'ancienneté. Les horaires ont changés 4 fois pendant l'emploi de ma gardienne. Or, je dois indiquer l'horaire hebdomadaire de travail. Mais je dois procéder comment? Une moyenne sur les 6 ans ou à partir de la période de paie qu'on me demande de renseigner? Ou autrement?
Merci


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Vous vous dire "votre assistante maternelle " ?


----------



## booboo (4 Septembre 2022)

"l'emploi de ma gardienne"
Vous êtes sur un forum pour les assistantes maternelles


----------



## kikine (4 Septembre 2022)

dans certaine région assistante maternelle ce dit "gardienne" rien de péjoratif... 
et sinon au lieu de polémiquer pour rien répondre a sa question c'est bien aussi non?   

franchement je n'en sais rien je dirait de mentionner les heures des dernières périodes de paies


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

Oh oh kikine, toujours en forme je vois....
Je ne savais pas pour gardienne, c'est moche en tout cas...


----------



## kikine (4 Septembre 2022)

😜 toujours, en plus c'est la rentrée et ma petite ne le vit pas très bien (contrairement à moi)  😂 🤪
oui c'est moche, mais pas méchant, je crois que cela dit du côté de la Belgique


----------



## booboo (4 Septembre 2022)

Si ça c'est polémiquer, il vous en faut peu.

Effectivement au Québec, un ami à moi emploi une gardienne pour ses enfants sauf qu'en  France en général on ne trouve pas ça très jolie... comme certaines qui sont outrées lorsqu'on emploi le mot ''nounou = nourrice = donner le sein'' bref...

Sinon pour répondre à la question, moi je mettrais les heures au contrat avant la rupture.


----------



## kikine (4 Septembre 2022)

> Si ça c'est polémiquer, il vous en faut peu.


c'était une expression
mais bon comme vous dites certaines s'insurge sur le mot nounou... pour moi c'est un surnom affectueux.. chacun son point de vue


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

je ne juge personne, mais pour être *poli* et pour *respecter* notre *métier* c est assistante maternelle s il vous plait, merci.
sur mon assurance professionnelle a responsabilité civil que j ai souscrite, *il y est marque GARDIENNE D'ENFANT*

fb.neo a mon avis vous devez prendre les bulletin de salaire de votre assistante maternelle relever les brut et compléter  comme marque sur  le certificat empleueur.


----------



## isa19 (4 Septembre 2022)

bonjour,
vous mettez le nombre d'heures semaines  prévues  à votre dernier avenant et vous mettez tous les salaires brut depuis le début du contrat.


----------



## fb.neo (4 Septembre 2022)

Oui je voulais dire assistante maternelle, bien sûr!!! Toutes mes excuses à celles que j'ai pu offensées!


Voici les différentes étapes que je dois renseigner pour remplir mon attestation. 
ETAPE 1 : ETAT CIVIL DU SALARIÉ​ETAPE 2 : CONTRAT DE TRAVAIL:​Période d'emploi​Période de l'emploi salarié du 01/09/2016 au 31/08/2022
Horaire hebdomadaire de travail:  ?????
ETAPE 3 : SALAIRES ET PRIMES​ETAPE 4 : SOLDE DE TOUT COMPTE​
J'ai vu une réponse qui me dit de prendre les bulletins de salaire. Alors oui, pour l'étape 3!
Par contre pour l'étape 2, c'est l'horaire du contrat. Mais vu que j'ai fait des avenants pour modifier les horaires... Bref!

Moi je posais la question ici car je pensais que certaines assistantes maternelles ont dû deja faire valoir leurs droits. Et j'imagine que chaque point mal rempli doit certainement engendrer des conséquences.


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Septembre 2022)

Gardienne de moutons ? de brebis ? de vaches ? réfléchissez un peu avant d'écrire un mot pareil !!!


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

Vous êtes toute excusée  !
Pour le reste je laisse les collègues vous répondre.


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Septembre 2022)

Et pour kikine le mot "nourrice" me fait aussi mal aux oreilles tu t'insurges parfois pour autre chose aussi !!! et nounou ou tata ne me dérange ABSOLUMENT pas car les parents les emploie ... gardienne et nourrice c'est dur à mon oreille ... bref !!!


----------



## kikine (4 Septembre 2022)

je ne m'insurge pas justement 
et je parlais du terme nounou et pas nourrice...
pour le gardienne je n'aime pas non plus, mais alors pas du tout, en revanche comme l'a souligné je ne sais plus qui il est indiqué dans l'assurance maison...

bref comme tu dis


----------



## fb.neo (4 Septembre 2022)

> Gardienne de moutons ? de brebis ? de vaches ? réfléchissez un peu avant d'écrire un mot pareil !!!


@angèle1982 , non je pensais aux enfants... 😐                                                                                                                                                           Après j'imagine que celles qui gardent des moutons ou vaches le prendrait mal aussi!? Allez savoir....
Par contre je réfléchis pas mal justement pour mon assistante maternelle. Mais si je dis des betises 1x sur 1000 ça reste un bon pourcentage. 
Sinon pour moi, le mot gardienne, se compare plutot à une déesse comme Artémis par exemple. Elle était gardienne de toutes les routes et des ports.


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

Bravo fb.neo pour votre humour !


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bien vu fb.neo si pour vous la gardienne est une déesse il n'y a plus rien a redire 
Pour l'attestation employeur il faut reprendre les bulletins de salaire de votre gardienne 😁 
_Il faut noter les salaires bruts et les heures déclarées .
Avant de répondre j'ai regardé la définition de gardienne il y a pour les enfants et ce n'est même pas un gros mot ouf_


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Septembre 2022)

Sympa pour vos enfants ! bref et de plus vous êtes soutenue par la gardienne Violetta ! 😅


----------



## fb.neo (4 Septembre 2022)

Mes enfants sont encore loin de tout ça... Pour eux l'assistante maternelle fait partie de la famille! Donc en soit c'est pas l'intitulé qui compte mais plutôt le résultat de son travail de toutes ces années. Je préfère une gardienne qui aime son travail qu'une assistante maternelle qui le subit. 

@nounoucat1 j'etais loin de penser que j'allais insulter quelqu'un..... Sinon les salaires bruts et heures c'est à l'étape 3 (voir message 11). Moi c'est l'horaire hebdomadaire du contrat. Mais vu que j'ai fait 2-3 avenants, je me posais la question si je devais faire une moyenne...


----------



## assmatzam (4 Septembre 2022)

Je noterai 'es heures hebdo au moment de la rupture du contrat


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai ressorti ma toute dernière attestation pôle emploi mon PE a noté le dernier horaire hebdomadaire celui du dernier calcul de mensualisation .nous avions fait un avenant à la hausse un an avant. 
Si Nanou passe par là où les pros de l'administration elle te confirmeront si c'est ce qu'il faut noter .
Quand les collègues auront fini de s'arrêter sur le choix des mots.  🤣 et les assistantes maternelles il y a une appellation que je ne supporte pas c'est tata et Tonton .nous ne sommes pas de la famille des accueillis !
Bonne journée,bonne semaine!


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Septembre 2022)

Pour ma part je ne suis pas nounou, je ne suis pas nourrice, je ne suis pas gardienne, je suis assistante maternelle agréée. C'est tout bête, c'est ce qui est indiqué sur mon bulletin de salaire et mon attestation d'agrément. Donc c'est facile à retenir. Pour l'usage, mon "pseudo" de travail et uniquement de travail c'est celui que j'utilise sur le forum : Catie. C'est la première syllabe de nom prénom et le tie de tatie. Souvent les PE veulent m' appeler Tatie. Je leur réponds que je ne fait pas partie de leur famille. Alors j'ai proposé ce mix. Et je suis Catie 9 à 11 h par jour depuis 25 ans.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (5 Septembre 2022)

Je dirais pareil prendre ce qui est noté sur le dernier avenant


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Septembre 2022)

Et bien vous me rassurez car pour moi aussi les enfants accueillis le temps qu'ils restent chez moi font partie de ma famille (accueil familial de plus en plus bafoué par le métier) et la "nounou" de mon fils était comme sa 2ème maman donc nous sommes d'accord mais "gardienne" non le mot n'est pas approprié 😉!


----------



## assmatzam (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Chez moi les enfants m'appellent  tata et ça me va très bien 
Bon au début ça ressemble plus à caca 💩 mais c'est pas grave c'est même plutôt rigolo 

En fait il m'appelle bien comme ils veulent je m'en contrefiche 

Le principal c'est qu'ils soient bien chez moi le reste m'importe peu 

Et effectivement ce qui faisait de notre accueil une force (soit l'accueil familial) et le petit surnom sympatoche tend à partir et c'est vraiment fort dommage 
Si j'avais voulu bosser en crèche je l'aurai fait


----------



## fb.neo (5 Septembre 2022)

Pour info, chez pole emploi on m'a dit de faire la moyenne de la durée hebdomadaire sur les 6 ans puisqu'il y a eu 1 contrat et que des avenants.


----------



## Merlu33 (5 Septembre 2022)

> Sympa pour vos enfants ! bref et de plus vous êtes soutenue par la gardienne Violetta ! 😅


MDR


----------



## Merlu33 (5 Septembre 2022)

Gardiens d immeuble oui!!! 
 gardienne  d enfant.* NON!!!*
 en plus nous changeons bientôt ( a ma retraite je suppose 😉) de nom pour passer définitivement d assistante maternelle à "ASSISTANTE    PETITE ENFANCE"


----------



## Merlu33 (5 Septembre 2022)

> Pour info, chez pole emploi on m'a dit de faire la moyenne de la durée hebdomadaire sur les 6 ans puisqu'il y a eu 1 contrat et que des avenants.


fb neo voilà une bonne réponse venant de pole emploi.


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Septembre 2022)

Ça me fait penser au film Rrrrrr. Les enfants du chef d'une des tribus, celle des cheveux propres je crois, était appelée la gardeuse d'enfants dans le film ... 🤔


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Septembre 2022)

Heu ... Ma phrase ne veut rien dire ! La femme chargée de garder les enfants du chef de la tribu est appelée la gardeuse d'enfants dans le film Rrrrrr ! Dit comme cela c'est plus clair !


----------



## Titine15 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir
Il faut noter les horaires du dernier avenant
Bonne soirée


----------

